# Fight Masters



## Stun Gun

Anyone excited to see what the show is like? I know that I am, I watched the sneak peak 11minute video, and I think that this going to be a great show with more focus on the fights than the drama like the TUF. Plus it has a great coaching cast, even though I can't stand Joe Warren lol 

heres the 11minute sneak peak 

http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/06/video-watch-the-first-11-minutes-of-bellators-fight-master-debut-episode


----------



## GDPofDRB

I plan on checking this out. Spike TV tonight


----------



## Stun Gun

Looks promising


----------



## GDPofDRB

Well, the first episode was not bad. Handful of fights with some decent action. The level of reality tv in the fighters fighting then interviewing with then selecting coaches and camps is kinda interesting I guess. Don't know if it's gonna catch on really well though, we'll see.


----------



## dudeabides

The coaches got to do my MMA watching dream except that it was Bellator wannabe's not UFC fighters in a PPV event... pulling your easy chair up to the cage to watch up close, and they were raised up to cage floor level too.

Here's how the fights went in the first episode if anybody would rather read than watch (they're already replaying it)



> FIRST ELIMINATION FIGHT: Chip "The Surgeon" Pollard (7-4) vs. Tim "The Ginga Ninja" Welch (9-4).
> 
> The pair trade jabs to open, feeling out the distance as they move well around the cage. Pollard looks the faster fighter to open, but Welch lands clean with a right-left combo that sends Pollard to the floor. Welch pounces with a few follow-up shots, and he's awarded the first-round knockout.
> 
> COACH SELECTION: Welch elects to become the first member of Greg Jackson's team.
> 
> * * * *
> 
> 
> SECOND ELIMINATION FIGHT: Eric "Easy E" Scallan (11-4) vs. Chris "The Action Man" Curtis (7-3)
> 
> Scallan kicks the body early as Curtis is trying to touch gloves. Curtis answers immediately with a flash knockdown on a straight and another on a knee shortly after. But Scallan answers back with several takedowns in a round that's aired in highlight form. The second frame is also shortened, but it shows Scallan again working to control the positioning. At the end of two rounds, Scallan is awarded a majority decision.
> 
> COACH SELECTION: Behind the scenes, Joe Warren admits he's not sure Scallan is a proper fit for his squad. Unaware of that concern, Scallan elects to become the first member of Warren's team.
> 
> * * * *
> 
> 
> THIRD ELIMINATION FIGHT: Brendan "Tiny Shorts" Tierney (10-5) vs. Nick "The Phoenix" Barnes (6-0)
> 
> An aggressive Barnes opens with a flurry and drives through a takedown on his larger opponent. Tierney turns for a leg, and while the submission won't come, he does escape to the feet. Barnes fires punches on the restart, but Tierney moves to a Thai clinch and drops his foe with big knees. Tierney immediately moves to the back and looks for a series of submissions. Barnes somehow survives the tight hold and sweeps to the back, where he earns an impressive rear-naked choke finish.
> 
> COACH SELECTION: Frank Shamrock offers up the hard sell, and Barnes bites. He's the first member of Shamrock's team.
> 
> * * * *
> 
> 
> FOURTH ELIMINATION FIGHT: Darryl "Devastating" Cobb (6-6) vs. A.J. "Pinoy Punisher" Matthews (6-2)
> 
> Cobb opens with a power-based game, firing heavy strikes and driving in for a takedown. Matthews answers back in the second frame with hard kicks on the feet and nearly securing the back. With the score even, the pair moves to a third frame. Matthews gets a key takedown and spends much of the frame there, earning him the fight by decision.
> 
> COACH SELECTION: Matthews hears positive feedback from all four coaches but ultimately elects to become the first member of Randy Couture's team.
> 
> * * * *
> 
> 
> FIFTH ELIMINATION FIGHT: Josh "Quay" Quayhagen (6-1) vs. Chris "The Cleveland Assassin" Lozano (10-3)
> 
> Lozano seems to outmuscle Quayhagen in the opening frame. A tired Quayhagen tries valiantly to answer, but Lozano takes him to the floor and pummels his face until the final bell in a brutal beatdown.
> 
> COACH SELECTION: All four coaches have positive words for Lozano after the impressive performance. Greg Jackson has an inside track with past experience training Lozano, but the fight elects to get a new look and chooses to become the second member of Shamrock's team.


http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...1-recap?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## AlphaDawg

So how was the first episode? Seems like an interesting concept but I can't stand any of the coaches except for Warren. I imagine they'll take up majority of the show so it'd be hard to ignore them.


----------



## Toxic

Did anyone else notice the looks couture an shamrock gave warren when he said they had never been in the Bellator cage and hoisted that belt? I can't believe he said that shit to two incredibly accomplished fighters and they both looked like they were getting trolled


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Stun Gun

Yeah Warren is an idiot. I love this show so far though. The fights have all been decent, and there are a few promising looking fighters.


----------



## csefcik

I am curious to see how Joe Riggs does?


----------



## Stun Gun

Is Joe Riggs on the show?


----------



## csefcik

Yes, I thought I recognized him via tattoos and blonde hair. It's also confirmed on his wiki, take that for what it's worth. In the previews, it looks like his first fight goes to a decision. I am very pumped for this show!


----------



## John8204

csefcik said:


> Yes, I thought I recognized him via tattoos and blonde hair. It's also confirmed on his wiki, take that for what it's worth. In the previews, it looks like his first fight goes to a decision. I am very pumped for this show!


Every fight end with the two guys standing between an official to call the winner. The guy who he was set to fight had his head down and looked defeated so I assume Joe wins his fight. I also assume he's the last fighter to go on because one guy doesn't get to pick his coach and it makes sense that it would be a vet like Riggs.


----------



## csefcik

John8204 said:


> Every fight end with the two guys standing between an official to call the winner. The guy who he was set to fight had his head down and looked defeated so I assume Joe wins his fight. I also assume he's the last fighter to go on because one guy doesn't get to pick his coach and it makes sense that it would be a vet like Riggs.


I know how the rounds go, Ty. I said it wrong i guess? Anyhow, I am rooting for him.


----------



## UFC on VHS

Definitley interestered keep missing the show thougg, gotta catch it this week.


----------



## AlphaDawg

Blew my mind when I found out Riggs is only 30 years old. Dude looks and sounds like he's pushing 40.


----------



## hellholming

I'm really enjoying this show so far.


----------



## GDPofDRB

Anyone have any thoughts now that the fight in contests are complete? As in thoughts about the quality of fighters who made it on more so then the reality production. Does this group stack up to the kind of guys they have been getting for TUF the past few years, better or worse in your opinion thus far?


----------



## Term

I didn't get the point of the whole ranking thing. They go through that whole process of ranking everyone. Then say top rank guys get to pick their fights first. Then they say something about it being random and then lower guys pick their fights first. Did I miss something?


----------



## Life B Ez

Term said:


> I didn't get the point of the whole ranking thing. They go through that whole process of ranking everyone. Then say top rank guys get to pick their fights first. Then they say something about it being random and then lower guys pick their fights first. Did I miss something?


Didn't get that either I was like da fuq jus happen

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic

Term said:


> I didn't get the point of the whole ranking thing. They go through that whole process of ranking everyone. Then say top rank guys get to pick their fights first. Then they say something about it being random and then lower guys pick their fights first. Did I miss something?


I think the they all picked there fights according to rank and the order they fight in is just random. They don't pick fights as they go like tuf


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Term

Toxic said:


> I think the they all picked there fights according to rank and the order they fight in is just random. They don't pick fights as they go like tuf
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Ok, that makes sense. Thanks

At least I wasn't the only one that didn't get it.


----------



## John8204

Here;s the rankings BTW in case people were wondering

1. Riggs (Jackson)
2. Souza (Couture)
3. Lozano (Shamrock)
4. Matthews (Couture)
5. Williams (Couture)
6. Welch (Jackson)
7. Bradley (Jackson)
8. Norwood (Warren)
9. Barnes (Shamrock)
10. Dubois (Shamrock)
11. Cutts (Warren)
12. Gonzalez (Warren)
13. Bronzoulis (Couture)
14. Travers (Jackson)
15. Scallan (Warren)
16. Williams (Shamrock)

Williams(5) over Dubois (10)
Lozano (3) over Travers (14)

Norwood (8) vs Bronzoulis(13)
Gonzalez(12) vs Williams(16)


----------



## GDPofDRB

After the show tonight, Spike is airing a Bellator special, The Russian Invasion.

http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...s-bellator-mma-unrivaled-the-russian-invasion

The special focuses on Bellator's Russian fighters (including Alexander Volkov, Alexander Shlemenko, Andrey Koreshkov and Shahbulat Shamhalaev), and also includes commentary from notables such as Bjorn Rebney, Randy Couture, Frank Shamrock, Greg Jackson, Alexi Zhernakov, Anthony Pettis and Duke Roufus.


----------



## Life B Ez

Joe Warren drives me nuts. Just quit on his fighter after literally giving no coaching except get up...that's not coaching there needs to be technical advice on how to do things not just hey get up.

I'm also really starting to like Shamrock more. He really seems to care about his guys and his enthusiasm is great.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## csefcik

Life B Ez said:


> Joe Warren drives me nuts. Just quit on his fighter after literally giving no coaching except get up...that's not coaching there needs to be technical advice on how to do things not just hey get up.
> 
> I'm also really starting to like Shamrock more. He really seems to care about his guys and his enthusiasm is great.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You said exactly what I was thinking. He gave up in his guy and had nothing for him once he knew he was loosing.

+rep


----------



## Stun Gun

Life B Ez said:


> Joe Warren drives me nuts. Just quit on his fighter after literally giving no coaching except get up...that's not coaching there needs to be technical advice on how to do things not just hey get up.
> 
> I'm also really starting to like Shamrock more. He really seems to care about his guys and his enthusiasm is great.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Joe Warren is a moron, he is a terrible coach. After his guy lost he was like you didn't listen, maybe you should have coached instead of saying "get up, you can't stay there". I also found it funny when he was like they took that strategy right out of my playbook


----------



## John8204

Frank "Ismael I Think You're losing" :wink03:

He's a dick but he's a hilarious one.

Also mad props to Randy as he actually coached his guy on wrestling I guess Joe Warren and his "Bellator titles" didn't prep his guy for that.


----------



## Stun Gun

So glad Norwood lost he was terrible


----------



## kantowrestler

So as of right now it's Extreme Couture 2-0, Shamrock 2-1, Jackson 0-1, and Rhino (Warren) 0-2.


----------



## DonRifle

Joe Riggs is an awesome fighter as far as I can see. I really hope he keeps it together because he looks Top 10 WW at least. Really enjoyed his last fight


----------



## kantowrestler

Honestly I think he went on a more round about way to get into Bellator. He's got sixty pro fights and went into a reality tournament. This is the equivalent of Roy Nelson going through the Ultimate Fighter in order to get into the UFC.


----------



## Term

kantowrestler said:


> Honestly I think he went on a more round about way to get into Bellator. He's got sixty pro fights and went into a reality tournament. This is the equivalent of Roy Nelson going through the Ultimate Fighter in order to get into the UFC.


That is what I thought, I would have thought they would take him without going through that. Maybe they are paying him more or something to get some more name recognition in the show?


----------



## kantowrestler

Well now that I think of it that winner of Fight Master does get money. His motivation may have had to do more with that then the actual Bellator tournament. Fight round and second round winners don't get that much compared to the grand prize.


----------



## DonRifle

Term said:


> That is what I thought, I would have thought they would take him without going through that. Maybe they are paying him more or something to get some more name recognition in the show?


Yeah but the guy is a recovering addict who is known for breaking mentally. Not the kind of dude you want to hand a nice contract to until you've seen he has really recovered. Looks like he has though


----------



## kantowrestler

Honestly I would think this would be harder on him cause of the weight cutting. However, I do agree that this is a good way of testing to see if his issues are under control. I also agree it looks like they are.


----------



## Toxic

The whole show feels rushed now like we don't even get a chance to really know anything about the fighters. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Bknmax

Nice triangle by Evan Cutts


----------



## kantowrestler

Toxic said:


> The whole show feels rushed now like we don't even get a chance to really know anything about the fighters.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


I agree it's got a really quick flow as compared to TUF.


----------



## Toxic

To bad it was the only impressive thing he did after getting pummeled while his opponent didn't even look good while pummeling him. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## DonRifle

Toxic said:


> To bad it was the only impressive thing he did after getting pummeled while his opponent didn't even look good while pummeling him.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Thats pretty harsh dude. The guy was outclassed and took a terrible beating but showed amazing heart to stay in there and pull off that submission


----------



## joshua7789

DonRifle said:


> Yeah but the guy is a recovering addict who is known for breaking mentally. Not the kind of dude you want to hand a nice contract to until you've seen he has really recovered. Looks like he has though


Keep in mind that this is a company who gave contracts to Warmachine, Brett Rogers, Falcao, and Paul Daley.


----------



## DonRifle

joshua7789 said:


> Keep in mind that this is a company who gave contracts to Warmachine, Brett Rogers, Falcao, and Paul Daley.


Lol true that. To be honest I had never watched Bellator before fight master started. I could never really take it seriously and none of the fighters got me excited. But its starting to make an impression now with a very well produced show and the signings of some big name fighters albeit some of them are has beens. Bellator is getting their shit together pretty fast its seems to me


----------



## Life B Ez

DonRifle said:


> Lol true that. To be honest I had never watched Bellator before fight master started. I could never really take it seriously and none of the fighters got me excited. But its starting to make an impression now with a very well produced show and the signings of some big name fighters albeit some of them are has beens. Bellator is getting their shit together pretty fast its seems to me


Michael Chandler sir. Michael Chandler. The only reason I watch bellator, even if he's just can crushing.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## joshua7789

DonRifle said:


> Lol true that. To be honest I had never watched Bellator before fight master started. I could never really take it seriously and none of the fighters got me excited. But its starting to make an impression now with a very well produced show and the signings of some big name fighters albeit some of them are has beens. Bellator is getting their shit together pretty fast its seems to me


I thought fightmaster was pretty lame (in all fairness, I stopped watching TUF awhile ago aswell) and it is not doing so hot ratings wise. Realistically, my dislike of fightmaster probably has more to do with Frank Shamrock than anything else, I cant stand listening to him talk. The guy has always seemed like a self righteous douche.


----------



## Life B Ez

Toxic said:


> The whole show feels rushed now like we don't even get a chance to really know anything about the fighters.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Honestly that's why I've enjoyed it thus far. Yeah the fighters don't seem to be very high level but I like that I'm just basically watching the fights. I don't care about the house nonsense.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DonRifle

joshua7789 said:


> I thought fightmaster was pretty lame (in all fairness, I stopped watching TUF awhile ago aswell) and it is not doing so hot ratings wise. Realistically, my dislike of fightmaster probably has more to do with Frank Shamrock than anything else, I cant stand listening to him talk. The guy has always seemed like a self righteous douche.


I could see how people would think that, he is certainly a bit odd but the dude was an exceptional fighters, and is a great coach too from what I can see.


----------



## kantowrestler

I agree as well on all counts. Honestly I think his oddness is what helped make him an exceptional fighter and a good coach. His coaching record certainly speaks for itself cause he got three of his four guys out of the first round.


----------



## John8204

Poor Frank Shamrock, he had his number 1 guy get crushed by the likely winner, he took on the lowest ranked fighter in the tournament and lost a close decision, and now his final guy who is a very good wrestler...is now facing the better wrestler that defeated him.

On the other hand it's going to be hilarious to watch Joe Riggs Murder-Kill-Death Joe Warrens last guy.

I have to say I was a bit skeptical about this show when it started but the fights have been fantastic and the semi's/finals should be amazing as it's likely Joe Riggs vs Mike Bronzoulis and Cole Williams vs Eric Bradley


----------



## DonRifle

yeah man the fights have really been awesome. There is no quit in any of these guys.


----------



## kantowrestler

I hope this show is renewed for another season cause if that's season one imagine what other seasons could produce. Obviously they should probably do a different weight class next time around. Another thing they might want to consider is other coaches.


----------



## hellholming

King Mo is a freaking idiot.

Dude is slower in the head than Rampage.


----------



## DonRifle

kantowrestler said:


> I hope this show is renewed for another season cause if that's season one imagine what other seasons could produce. Obviously they should probably do a different weight class next time around. Another thing they might want to consider is other coaches.


Hard to see Joe lasting another year as a coach, since he seems more like one of those motivational guru's rather then a guy that can coach technical MMA. 

I reckon bring in Miletich and all the old MFS fighters as his crew and we would have a great coaching line up!


----------



## kantowrestler

Miletich against Couture, Shamrock and Jackson would be fireworks. THAT would be a great season. Hopefully it'll happen.


----------



## Life B Ez

They need to keep a bellator guy in there. Its the only reason warren is a member.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Term

hellholming said:


> King Mo is a freaking idiot.
> 
> Dude is slower in the head than Rampage.


I thought it funny that they had to put up sub titles for a guy that speaks English.


----------



## kantowrestler

Accents are heavy sometimes.


----------



## Term

kantowrestler said:


> Accents are heavy sometimes.


I may have to cut him some slack, I knew he was born in Tennessee but I didn't know his parents are Nigerian immigrants.


----------



## DonRifle

Term said:


> I thought it funny that they had to put up sub titles for a guy that speaks English.


Yeah but they do this on american TV for anyone whos speak with an accent. Its not because the guy speaking is stupid....:wink01:


----------



## Term

DonRifle said:


> Yeah but they do this on american TV for anyone whos speak with an accent. Its not because the guy speaking is stupid....:wink01:


I never said he was stupid.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah a heavy accent doesn't equal stupid.


----------



## hadoq

is cheering warren's "coaching" style?
this was embarassing
Jackson was giving precise advice, but Warren was basically just cheering for the whole fight, he gave nothing at all, no technical advice, nothing. 
I hope for the safety of fighters that he never coaches anyone again.
I don't question him as a fighter, but coaching is not for everyone.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, when a team has only one guy get out of the first round it maybe time to find another coach.


----------



## hadoq

the first one he coached was already a disaster, he basically gave up on his guy by the middle of round 2


----------



## Life B Ez

He's given up on everyone, he just tells them to move and when they can't he gets pissed off and whines.

He really shouldn't have even had Evan in the second round, he got lucky with a gassed opponent who doesn't understand BJJ and got caught in a day 1 triangle.

I've enjoyed the show thus far, but it's pretty obvious the level of these guys is pretty low, most of them seem like the typical MMA saved me from drugs I want to punch people fighters that say BJJ is gay. It's been pretty obvious who is going to win for a while, depending on how Riggs' weight cutting goes he'll be stuffing a wrestler in the next two rounds and winning.


----------



## DonRifle

Life B Ez said:


> .
> 
> I've enjoyed the show thus far, but it's pretty obvious the level of these guys is pretty low, most of them seem like the typical MMA saved me from drugs I want to punch people fighters that say BJJ is gay. .


Hasn't that been the case for all these TUF style reality shows for years now? I don't think its limited to Bellator. 
But goddamnit I love watching Joe Riggs fight. He is so clinical and is just schooling these guys. He is so well rounded I can't wait to see him fight someone decent and see is he really as good as he appears to be right now.

I can't help thinking though cutting 20lbs 3 times in 3 weeks is going to funk him up in the long term. I really can't imagine how hard that must be to do. Whats so impressive is his totally flawless performances after this kind of pain


----------



## Life B Ez

DonRifle said:


> Hasn't that been the case for all these TUF style reality shows for years now? I don't think its limited to Bellator.
> But goddamnit I love watching Joe Riggs fight. He is so clinical and is just schooling these guys. He is so well rounded I can't wait to see him fight someone decent and see is he really as good as he appears to be right now.
> 
> I can't help thinking though cutting 20lbs 3 times in 3 weeks is going to funk him up in the long term. I really can't imagine how hard that must be to do. Whats so impressive is his totally flawless performances after this kind of pain


That may be the case but the guys on fight master clearly seem to be a level below even the fighters on TUF recently.

I highly doubt the weight cutting is what is going to do Riggs in, the guy is a headcase.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kantowrestler

Well Bellator basically can only get what TUF does not get basically. Also the human body is very resilient and it depends on whether Riggs has destroyed his body before. Also I agree he's a nut case.


----------



## Life B Ez

kantowrestler said:


> Well Bellator basically can only get what TUF does not get basically. Also the human body is very resilient and it depends on whether Riggs has destroyed his body before. Also I agree he's a nut case.


Am I the only one who knows anything about Joe Riggs? The guy has spent his whole life ruining his body...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## lights out 24

Joe Riggs is a beast! He's old school type fighter & super strong at that weight class. Well rounded. Who could forget the Riggs Diaz war in the hospital? Lol!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## John8204

kantowrestler said:


> Well Bellator basically can only get what TUF does not get basically. Also the human body is very resilient and it depends on whether Riggs has destroyed his body before. Also I agree he's a nut case.


Well yes and no, Bellator can and did have guys fight on the prelims for them. While the UFC can't really mine and try out guys for their tournaments.

Tim Welch
AJ Matthews
Cristiano Souza
Chris Lozano
Joe Williams
Eric Scallan
Jason Norwood

Are all guys that Bellator already had under contract


----------



## Bknmax

Id watch Riggs vs Leben that's about it


----------



## kantowrestler

I wonder if he'll get the number one seeding in the tournament he places in just like in Fight Master.


----------

